# Google Sketch-up Deck Plan



## supraman215 (Jul 13, 2010)

I decided to spend 20 hours learning Google Sketchup. It was surprisingly easy to use just very tedious. I don't know why I spent so much time on it it was kind of an addiction once I started I couldn't stop. Still have to do the railings on the left. Someday I'll post more pictures I've taken on here. haha. :lmao:


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 13, 2010)

Now you just have to go to Home Depot ... order some wood ... and build the real thing.


----------

